# New TiVo Edge



## Tinkerb60 (Aug 11, 2020)

I just purchased a TiVo edge for antenna tv and so far I am not impressed. So far set up has been a nightmare. I could not connect to the WiFi. I called support and they told me that the cable company needs to change something internally with the firewall. I could try connecting with the Ethernet cable. Which I did, the picture quality is terrible and the OTA channel scan was only 9 channels. I couldn’t program the remote with the code they suggested for my TV. I actually found one in this forum that worked.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tinkerb60 said:


> I just purchased a TiVo edge for antenna tv and so far I am not impressed. So far set up has been a nightmare. I could not connect to the WiFi. I called support and they told me that the cable company needs to change something internally with the firewall. I could try connecting with the Ethernet cable. Which I did, the picture quality is terrible and the OTA channel scan was only 9 channels. I couldn't program the remote with the code they suggested for my TV. I actually found one in this forum that worked.


I can only comment on the channels. Try hooking up antenna direct to TV or some other device with tuners and see what channels are found. If same or close it's not the Edge, it's your antenna. Or where you live, maybe you are too far from the broadcast towers. Check:

DTV Reception Maps

RabbitEars.Info


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Honestly I get "poor" or "bad" on Rabbitears.com. I assume they arent using $10 rabbit ears like me but obviously a better antenna wont matter. try running some wire and put your antenna on the other side of your house.


----------



## Tinkerb60 (Aug 11, 2020)

tommage1 said:


> I can only comment on the channels. Try hooking up antenna direct to TV or some other device with tuners and see what channels are found. If same or close it's not the Edge, it's your antenna. Or where you live, maybe you are too far from the broadcast towers. Check:
> 
> DTV Reception Maps
> 
> RabbitEars.Info


Scanning directly to the tv I get 49 channels. The edge can't even connect to my WiFi. The cable company was switching my internet wiring to make it faster and the cable guy couldn't Even get the TiVo to connect to WiFi. I think this TiVo is garbage. I contacted support Via text message and each time when I told them my problem they stoped responding to me.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tinkerb60 said:


> Scanning directly to the tv I get 49 channels. The edge can't even connect to my WiFi. The cable company was switching my internet wiring to make it faster and the cable guy couldn't Even get the TiVo to connect to WiFi. I think this TiVo is garbage. I contacted support Via text message and each time when I told them my problem they stoped responding to me.


Sounds like it might be defective, seems to have at least 2 problems. Did you buy direct from Tivo, or Channel Master, or somewhere else? If direct from Tivo you should have a 30 day return window. Or maybe an exchange? I have never heard of texting as a method of contact, either a phone call to tech support, a "chat" or email is all I know of. I myself would try phone call. For a return within 30 days should not have to give any reasons, for an exchange they would probably run you through some "tests".


----------



## Tinkerb60 (Aug 11, 2020)

After cable company changed my modem I was able to get the TiVo up and running. Except the over the air antenna Channels are few not very clear and are spotty. I have one local Channel. My antenna has an amplifier. When I hook the antenna up directly to the tv picture is great with about 40 Channels. I can’t believe that this product is so bad bringing in antenna channels.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tinkerb60 said:


> After cable company changed my modem I was able to get the TiVo up and running. Except the over the air antenna Channels are few not very clear and are spotty. I have one local Channel. My antenna has an amplifier. When I hook the antenna up directly to the tv picture is great with about 40 Channels. I can't believe that this product is so bad bringing in antenna channels.


Sounds like you have a multi path issue


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder how this person made out. first they state that they bought the Antenna version , then they say they called Tico and they were told to call the Cable company ???? then they compalin about wifi issues . I'm dissy from laughing so hard . Did they ever figure out to connect the ANTENNA CABLE into the TIVO ???? and did they ever figure out what the signal was from their router to the Tivo ? I don't use wifi as it sucks universally and my place is all hard wired 1 gig ethernet . but lots of people love wireless so can't go there . just wondering here


----------

